# The Witcher auf Netflix: Autor der Romanvorlage erlaubte sich Seitenhieb auf Game of Thrones



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Autor der Romanvorlage erlaubte sich Seitenhieb auf Game of Thrones*

						Die Netflix-Serie The Witcher wurde und wird als Game-of-Thrones-Ablösung gefeiert - zumindest von den Fans. Da ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass der Autor der Romanvorlage einst ebenfalls einen Vergleich mit der HBO-Erfolgsserie zog - und das als Seitenhieb verpackt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Autor der Romanvorlage erlaubte sich Seitenhieb auf Game of Thrones*


----------



## azzih (11. Januar 2020)

echt? Ich glaube nicht das der Ed Sheeran Auftritt auch nur in die Top10 der Probleme der späteren GoT Staffeln kommen würde


----------



## .oLo. (11. Januar 2020)

Ich mag den Autor nicht sonderlich, aber der Seitenhieb ist grandios. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hat GoT eh schon stark nachgelassen...


----------



## Mydgard (11. Januar 2020)

Den Seitenhieb finde ich schräg, die Witcherserie wäre viel besser ohne Rittersporn oder wenigstens ohne sein Gesinge gewesen, das war zum Fremdschämen ...


----------



## azkar (11. Januar 2020)

Ich mag Rittersporn in der Serie, da geht er mir weniger auf die Nerven als im Spiel xD


----------



## BojackHorseman (12. Januar 2020)

Ich hätte die englischen Songtexte von Rittersporn einfach nicht übersetzt, sondern untertitelt. „Toss a Coin to your Witcher“ ist schon ein übler Ohrwurm.

Was Ed Sheeran angeht, so war es eher ein Marketingfehler, das im Vorfeld so aufzubauschen. Die Szene selbst war nämlich recht organisch. Soldaten sitzen am Feuer und einer singt ein Lied. Sieht man in russischen Filmen mindestens einmal, da würde niemand auf die Idee kommen, dass furchtbar zu finden.

Außerdem sollte sich Sapkowski nicht mit Martin vergleichen. GoT verdankt seine Bauchlandung gerade dem Umstand, dass sich D&D mit Martin überworfen hatten, da dieser leider auch seine Schreibblockade nicht los wurde. Selbst die schlechteste Folge der ersten vier Staffeln ist weitaus besser und schlüssiger als alles, was man beim Witcher zu sehen bekam.


----------



## dlder (28. Januar 2020)

Also ich bin jemand, der gerade erst mit GoT angefangen hat (weil erst jetzt die letzte BD erschienen ist) und mir kam bei der Szene überhaupt nichts "gekünstelt" vor; im Gegenteil, ich fand sie relativ harmonisch, wenngleich auch etwas um sonst/ohne Sinn war (aber gut, da gibts mehrere Szenen die zu kurz sind und keinen Sinn ergeben bzw. die Story nicht weiter bringen).

Gut, ich kenn auch keinen Ed Sheeran... why would I.


----------

